# Eye Color is Green/Hazel



## Petsrlove

Does anyone have any pics of their Cockapoo with Green or Hazel eyes? My new puppy has an unusual shade of green right now. Will they change as he ages, if so how? The breeder gave me some pics of what she expected them to be like...


----------



## Petsrlove

BTW, I LOVE the color now, I am just curious as to the possibilities of what may happen...


----------



## mandym

sometimes during the change from the blue colour they have as young pups to adult brown the eyes appear green,however with your little one being a merle his eyes could be any shade from green through to blue,very pretty xxx


----------



## Fifi

Hi

Gaia's eye's were a beautiful green when we collected her at 12 weeks, but they have changed to a light hazel. She is a chocolate roan and 5 months old now, hopefully her eyes won't change any more. It's difficult to catch the eye colour in a photo, but this one gives an idea of what they are like now.


----------



## Petsrlove

Beautiful dog!!! Her eyes look almost identical to Kona's from what I can tell in the pics. That is interesting! Thank you for the pics...just love her!


----------



## Dee123

My pups eyes are hazel too. He is chocolate roan as well. Maybe it's a Merle-roan thing with cockapoos?


----------



## lady amanda

CAn't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Turi

What colour nose does she have? Someone (think it was Jukee Doodles) said that a liver nose usually meant green eyes and a black nose usually meant brown eyes.


----------



## Dee123

Fifi said:


> Hi
> 
> Gaia's eye's were a beautiful green when we collected her at 12 weeks, but they have changed to a light hazel. She is a chocolate roan and 5 months old now, hopefully her eyes won't change any more. It's difficult to catch the eye colour in a photo, but this one gives an idea of what they are like now.



Gaia is really cute! What cross is she?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Both mine have black noses & brown eyes, so can't help with green unfortunately, although I have green eyes!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Like this, you mean 










Izzy was 4 months, unfortunately I don't have any recent photos where you can see her eyes! She has the same colour eyes as her daddy :love-eyes:


----------



## weez74

Izzy is so beautiful x


----------



## Rufini

Vincent started with green eyes, but they gradually changed into the most beautiful golden colour 
My boyfriend has green eyes ^^


----------



## mandym

Turi said:


> What colour nose does she have? Someone (think it was Jukee Doodles) said that a liver nose usually meant green eyes and a black nose usually meant brown eyes.



5 out of my 8 dogs have a liver nose and none have green eyes so i dont think nose colour has anything to do with it. x


----------



## M&M's mummy

mandym said:


> 5 out of my 8 dogs have a liver nose and none have green eyes so i dont think nose colour has anything to do with it. x


 My understanding is that eye colour is genetic and coat colour genes can influence eye colour e.g the merles.


----------



## Fifi

Dee123 said:


> Gaia is really cute! What cross is she?


Chocolate Cocker Dam and I think her Sire was Apricot Minature (on the big side tho)

Turi, she has a brown nose which was my one wish when looking for a pup, didn't go to Broadreach as she said she had only black nose pups ............


----------



## lady amanda

Gorgeous Ali! just gorgeous!


----------



## lola24

ali-s.j. said:


> Like this, you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy was 4 months, unfortunately I don't have any recent photos where you can see her eyes! She has the same colour eyes as her daddy :love-eyes:


:love-eyes:


----------



## Petsrlove

Izzy is gorgeous! Thank you for the close up!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

We had a litter of Chocolate Roan pups in the summer and some of them had green/hazel eyes and others had brown eyes.

Green/hazel eyes:










Brown eyes:


----------



## Petsrlove

BEAUTIFUL Pups! Love the Roan coloring! Your website is lovely! You breed gorgeous dogs...


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Pets rove said:


> BEAUTIFUL Pups! Love the Roan coloring! Your website is lovely! You breed gorgeous dogs...


Thank you so much Rae, I think Kona is to dye for! We haven't got any merle genes yet but they are a must have for the future. J x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Pets rove said:


> BEAUTIFUL Pups! Love the Roan coloring! Your website is lovely! You breed gorgeous dogs...


Guess where Izzy was bred  :love-eyes:


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Jukee Doodles said:


> Thank you so much Rae, I think Kona is to dye for! We haven't got any merle genes yet but they are a must have for the future. J x


What a gorgeous pup - I would be concerned though about a breeder wanting to get merle genes for the future with the potential for serious disabilities if two merle dogs are bred together


----------



## Jukee Doodles

2ndhandgal said:


> What a gorgeous pup - I would be concerned though about a breeder wanting to get merle genes for the future with the potential for serious disabilities if two merle dogs are bred together


You assume that you are the only one who knows that breeding two merle dogs together can risk both deafness or blindness. Doesn't stop a breeder using one merle breeding partner.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Jukee Doodles said:


> You assume that you are the only one who knows that breeding two merle dogs together can risk both deafness or blindness. Doesn't stop a breeder using one merle breeding partner.


I guess having met deaf and blind dogs produced by double merle matings by breeders who only care about producing pretty dogs they can sell I don't have a great deal of faith in breeders always doing the right thing.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

2ndhandgal said:


> I guess having met deaf and blind dogs produced by double merle matings by breeders who only care about producing pretty dogs they can sell I don't have a great deal of faith in breeders always doing the right thing.


Ah so from your personal experience you have tarred every breeder with the same brush.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Jukee Doodles said:


> Ah so from your personal experience you have tarred every breeder with the same brush.


From my knowledge of merle I see no reason to introduce a potentially lethal gene into a breed or crossbreed - is that really such a bad thing? Merle can quite easily be hidden in a dog so even accidental double merle matings can happen - is it really worth risking that just to produce pretty pups?


----------



## ali-s.j.

:tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut:
:tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut:
:tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut::tapedshut:
:XD::XD::XD::XD::XD::XD:


----------

